# [SOLVED] Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings



## DonJaime (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about upgrading from 6GB DDR3 1066 to 12GB DDR3 1600. I'll be getting a faster CPU in the future (hence the 1600, otherwise i would do 1333) but for right now I have a 2.67 GHz i-7 920 that I'd like to Overclock at a minimum of 3.2Ghz. Could go a tad higher if possible but not too high, CPU is about 4 years old. 

I'm curious if twice the memory is going to be noticeably faster as the timing is going from 7-7-7-21 to 9-9-9-24. 

I will need help with BIOS settings whenever I install the new RAM, if the configuration is feasible. If not, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*

you need to tell us your full specs including make model and wattage of power supply and the cooler you have.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*

OC'ing will rarely result in any real time improvements.
6GB of RAM is plenty for normal use and 12GB will not be utilized unless you do very serious graphics/CAD work.
As noted by greenbrucelee, we need to know what we're working with to assist you effectively/accurately.

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## DonJaime (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*

I think 875 W power supply. Whatever was the higher end factory component for Alienware Aurora circa 2010.
Liquid cooling, unsure what exactly but once again whatever was factory for Alienware Aurora.

The rest of my specs can be seen in "my system".


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*

What is the complete Model Number of the Alienware?
Have any components been replaced/added to the original hardware configuration?
If your PC is Alienware, it is OEM and OC'ing is definitely not advisable using an OEM PC even if it's possible in the OEM Bios. Your Mobo is Triple Channel and you have 3x2GB of RAM so that should be plenty.
If you want more, remove the 3x2GB and replace with a 3x4GB matched set and preferably Crucial brand for an OEM Mobo to help insure compatibility.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*

overclocking on oems usually doesn't work and alienwares are not that good as it is so you may struggle.

read my guides in the overclocking section. The i2500k version will give you a good idea of what to try but if you BIOS is locked you wont be able to anyway.


----------



## DonJaime (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*



Tyree said:


> What is the complete Model Number of the Alienware?
> Have any components been replaced/added to the original hardware configuration?
> If your PC is Alienware, it is OEM and OC'ing is definitely not advisable using an OEM PC even if it's possible in the OEM Bios. Your Mobo is Triple Channel and you have 3x2GB of RAM so that should be plenty.
> If you want more, remove the 3x2GB and replace with a 3x4GB matched set and preferably Crucial brand for an OEM Mobo to help insure compatibility.


I haven't replaced any parts since purchase.
Pretty sure it's an Alienware Aurora R1. I already OCed it at 3.2GHz right after I got it.

If I'm not going to get much more performance with 12 GB, I'll just focus on a new HD for speed enhancement.

But you guys mention OEM... I assume you're just referring to the mobo? As in if I replace the chipset and cpu eventually then I won't be as limited as far as OCing goes?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*

\oem referes to manufacturerd machines that are made in a factory like yours is made by DELL.

Sometimes oem machines cannot be upgraded like proper PCs that people build themselves so you have to be very careful and check the manufacturers site for the information.

When you overclocked it, did you do it in the BIOS?


----------



## DonJaime (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*



greenbrucelee said:


> \oem referes to manufacturerd machines that are made in a factory like yours is made by DELL.
> 
> Sometimes oem machines cannot be upgraded like proper PCs that people build themselves so you have to be very careful and check the manufacturers site for the information.
> 
> When you overclocked it, did you do it in the BIOS?


Yes. Seems to be running at 3.2 GHz according to CPU-Z. Haven't had any overheating problems to my knowledge, everything is usually 25-30 C.

So you're saying I'm going to have a hard time in the future whenever I decide to change out processor/mobo? I mainly got this computer because of the easy access to internals (specifically had upgrading in mind for that) and because I don't know the first thing about installing a liquid cooling system. Otherwise I would have just built my own.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*

OEM systems may use normal motherboards the you can by yourself but they often change something or disable something so it changes what you can and cannot do with it.

You will have to check the alienware/dell website to find out if you can change the cpu and what cpu you can put in it.

As to oveclocking it, read my guide on how to overclock and i2500k, it will be basically the same for your cpu apart from the voltages.

adding more ram will not affect your overclock but your timmings will go up. The configuration Tyree mention would be better.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*

OEM refers to pre-built (Dell-HP-etc.) PC's. They commonly use lower quality components to increase profit.
OEM Mobo/Bios are made for the company, to their requested specs, so what CPU's are/are not compatible can be difficult to determine and Dell is usually very tight with that info since they are in the selling new PC business.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM, need help for Overclock possibilities/BIOS settings*

You might get some info from here Manuals and Documents for Alienware Aurora | Dell US


----------

